# New EMT-SD County



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 16, 2007)

I recently completed an EMT-B program at Palomar College here in North County SD, and I would just like to say hello to all of the EMTs out there.  I have all of my certs, and recently interviewed for a position with a private ambulance company.  I am so nervous waiting for a response from them to see if I am hired.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard, and good luck with the job!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the tribe and good luck with your studies!!


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------



## certguy (Oct 25, 2007)

*Welcome Aboard !*

Hi Corndoggy ,
   Cograts on the cert . I used to work for Schaefer and Southwest when I was living in SD area . I was also a call FF for Crest ( now East county FPD )What company did you apply at ? Godd luck . Keep us posted .


----------



## bstone (Oct 25, 2007)

Are you near the fires? What can you tell us?


----------



## certguy (Oct 26, 2007)

*fire info*

Hi Brad , 
   I don't live in the SD area anymore . I've lived in the Kern River Valley about 50 miles east of Bakersfield since 1992 . Kern county got off easy . 1 900 acre fire , no structures lost or threatened . A lot of our firefighters are down there helping . My thoughts and prayers are with everyone down there . I haven't really kept in touch but my heart's with my former co - workers , both EMS and FD .


----------



## stephanie71385 (Oct 26, 2007)

I also went to palomar college over the summer. Where have you applied to work.


----------



## Getnjgywitit (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm also curious as to who you applied with.  I just moved to the bay area from San Diego.  I used to work for a private company down there as well.  If you get a chance put in application with Rural Metro as quickly as possible!


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 29, 2007)

I applied at Rural/Metro and they decided to hire me!!! I am so excited.  I took my drug test and physical last Friday along with submitting my Live Scan fingerprints.  I suppose I got prettty lucky because this is the only company I have applied to, and has been my #1 choice since I started down this path.  During the interview I told them about just how commited I was to becoming part of their team and that I had not applied anywhere else.  I feel that that helped in their decision.  I must admit that now I am a little nervous about transitioning knowledge into the real world.  I have never been truly tested on what I know, with the exception of the standard skills/ written examinations given throughout the EMT program.  Does anyone happen to have any tips for a newcomer getting ready to begin his orientation?  Thank you for your concern about the fires bstone, but things are ok in the area around where I live.  I live in San Marcos, and the fire did burn into Coronado Hills (where some friends of mine live), but all is well.  My lungs got all gunked up from the air quality, but god bless all those whom worked so hard to safeguard us here.  I can't even imagine how they feel.  I cannot wait until I get to firefighter paramedic and work along side such fine people.


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup my #1 choice the whole time has been Rural/Metro, and I am excited to say that I am being hired by them.


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont know yet how to post a reply inside of someone else's response.  Stephanie were you in my class?  My name is Cory... day class.


----------



## Getnjgywitit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice! well congrats on getting in with R/M!  It is good to work close with people that work for the city.  They can help you along your journey plus there is room to move up with that company.  I'm not sure if the contract has changed, but I'm pretty sure that after you've worked with them for a little while you can apply to work for the city as a single roll EMT.  Last I checked the city was trying to get away from hiring single rolls, but that might have only been paramedics.


----------



## super_chris (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you taken the national registry test?  Or was that your final?

Also, I dig the fallout avatar you've got going.


----------



## stephanie71385 (Oct 30, 2007)

CornDoggyDog760 said:


> I dont know yet how to post a reply inside of someone else's response.  Stephanie were you in my class?  My name is Cory... day class.



I was in the night class.  So sounds like your starting R/M next week also?


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 30, 2007)

stephanie71385 said:


> I was in the night class.  So sounds like your starting R/M next week also?


Yea will be starting next Monday.


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 30, 2007)

super_chris said:


> Have you taken the national registry test?  Or was that your final?
> 
> Also, I dig the fallout avatar you've got going.


Haha thank you, I used to play that game alot.  Yes I took the national registry back in August and passed it on my first attempt.  Took about 75 questions.  It has been kinda weird studying NR protocols and then having to disregard alot of them and memorize SD ones lol.


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Oct 30, 2007)

Getnjgywitit said:


> Nice! well congrats on getting in with R/M!  It is good to work close with people that work for the city.  They can help you along your journey plus there is room to move up with that company.  I'm not sure if the contract has changed, but I'm pretty sure that after you've worked with them for a little while you can apply to work for the city as a single roll EMT.  Last I checked the city was trying to get away from hiring single rolls, but that might have only been paramedics.


Well it is definetly the most appealing aspect of working for R/M.  My sister works for a private (wealthy) retirement community in La Costa.  She has been telling me that they hire EMT-Bs at around $14-16/Hr.  She thought that I was crazy for wanting to work for a company that pays less (much less), but at this stage in our careers it is much more important to get the best experience possible.  R/M also has Paramedics and a bridge program to give us EMT-Bs a chance to work alongside them.  That is where I would love to be, especially since Paramedic is where I am going.  Another thing about my sister's company... she told me that the director is working on company policy to enable their on-site EMT-Bs to get to use Oxygen LOLOL (so I wonder if it is even technically EMT-Bs that they are looking for or first responders, and ridiculous in my opinions since Oxygen is nearly the only drug, which we may administer within our scope, and the most important one at that to us EMT-Bs).  I would hate to be the EMT-B sitting there administering CPR w/o Oxygen to a patient just because my company will not supply it.  So if anyone is looking for a cushy job check out those kind of communities, but I think I will stick to paying my dues and honing my skills before I attempt the next step (one of the pre-requisites for the Palomar College Paramedic program is one year of experience as a paid EMT-B anyways).


----------



## super_chris (Oct 30, 2007)

CornDoggyDog760 said:


> Well it is definetly the most appealing aspect of working for R/M.  My sister works for a private (wealthy) retirement community in La Costa.  She has been telling me that they hire EMT-Bs at around $14-16/Hr.  She thought that I was crazy for wanting to work for a company that pays less (much less), but at this stage in our careers it is much more important to get the best experience possible.  R/M also has Paramedics and a bridge program to give us EMT-Bs a chance to work alongside them.  That is where I would love to be, especially since Paramedic is where I am going.  Another thing about my sister's company... she told me that the director is working on company policy to enable their on-site EMT-Bs to get to use Oxygen LOLOL (so I wonder if it is even technically EMT-Bs that they are looking for or first responders, and ridiculous in my opinions since Oxygen is nearly the only drug, which we may administer within our scope, and the most important one at that to us EMT-Bs).  I would hate to be the EMT-B sitting there administering CPR w/o Oxygen to a patient just because my company will not supply it.  So if anyone is looking for a cushy job check out those kind of communities, but I think I will stick to paying my dues and honing my skills before I attempt the next step (one of the pre-requisites for the Palomar College Paramedic program is one year of experience as a paid EMT-B anyways).



How are Palomar's health programs?  I'm debating going to Palomar or UCR for my anatomy and medic classes.  There both the same distance from me(45-50mi).


----------



## certguy (Oct 31, 2007)

*new emt in SD county*

Hey corndoggy , that's great ! Congrats on the new job . Rural Metro's in SD now ????? They must've really improved , years ago they were considered really bad . Could you fill me in , when I was there there was Schaefer , Southwest , Hartson , ( who also had the city PM contract ) , Balboa , and Air evac . What companies are down there now ? Is Schaefer still active ? How did the east county make out in the fires ? Did Crest or Alpine burn ? Pretty much all the news zoomed in on was Rancho Bernardo . Just like Katrina when they focued on New Orleans .


                                 Craig


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Nov 7, 2007)

super_chris said:


> How are Palomar's health programs?  I'm debating going to Palomar or UCR for my anatomy and medic classes.  There both the same distance from me(45-50mi).


  Well so far my experience in the EMT program has been very good.  They are very professional, and everyone I have talked to has had nothing but good to say about their medic program.


----------



## CornDoggyDog760 (Nov 7, 2007)

certguy said:


> Hey corndoggy , that's great ! Congrats on the new job . Rural Metro's in SD now ????? They must've really improved , years ago they were considered really bad . Could you fill me in , when I was there there was Schaefer , Southwest , Hartson , ( who also had the city PM contract ) , Balboa , and Air evac . What companies are down there now ? Is Schaefer still active ? How did the east county make out in the fires ? Did Crest or Alpine burn ? Pretty much all the news zoomed in on was Rancho Bernardo . Just like Katrina when they focued on New Orleans .
> 
> 
> Craig


Well, I am pretty new at this but I will give you what companies I know of; AMR(of course), Rural Metro, Pacific, AmeriCare, Care, Balboa, Priority One, and a few other smaler companies as well that I am forgetting.  Thanks for your concern about us here in SD.  I am happy to report that to the extent of my knowledge Crest and Alpine are fine.  Don't hold me to that since I am basing that off of the fact that I haven't heard anything negative regarding them.  I am sure that if there were any problems, that no homes were burned.  Sorry I can't be of more help than that.  Thanks a bunch for the congrats!  It turns out that Stephanie (who is also posting on this thread) got hired along with me and we are sitting next to each other in orientation... what a trip!  Rural Metro is very well organized here in SD county.  They are partners with the SD FD, so we get to work alongside the city firefighters, which equals great opportunities and experience!


----------



## certguy (Nov 7, 2007)

*Helpful tips*

Hi corndoggy , 
   Thanks for the info . Boy , how times have changed ! Rural Metro used to be really looked down on by everybody . They must've really gotten thier act together to get the city contract . Are you doing just 911 or interfacilities too ? You'll see a lot of action . I used to average 10 - 14 calls in a 24hr shift with Schaefer . ( bummer , they're not still there ) My record was 18 on the New Year's eve from he--. Three and a half hours paperwork after the shift . You can learn a whole lot from a good partner and the old timers . Be a sponge . Soak up all you can . Watch out in the gang areas . Remember , crew safety is #1 priority . If it doesn't feel safe , don't go in wait for PD . Martial arts training can help both as a stress reliever and for obvious self defense reasons . If you're interested , I can reccomend AAmerican Colleges of Karate . That's where I trained . They teach AAM - KA JUTSU , an american eclectic martial art  that gives you more options in dealing with violent pts. ( joint locks , pressure points , and takedowns as well as good old fashion attitude adjusting if you need to get nasty . )  Work on knowing your area . There's no substitute for firsthand knowledge , so drive it all you can . When you're mapping calls , use the cross street before a turn or the scene as a warning street to give the driver a heads up . You'll feel like a mouse in a maze in some of the big housing tracts at night , so learn to look for landmarks on the way in to help you coming out . Watch out on the freeway calls , people are nuts and they'll run flare lays . You'll learn about creative extrication from some of the old pre - world war 2 houses in North Park . 90 degree turns , narrow hallways , etc . Finally , never try to take report from an excited philipino CNA , you get gibberish like sea sores for siezures and chicken breath fot she can't breathe .


----------

